# Ipod 4G - Do not disconnect puis redémarre



## hugo38510 (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je vous fais part de mon problème, mon ipod 4G a un problème, il ne s'allume plus lorsqu'il n'est pas branché à mon pc, mais quand je le branche à mon pc, au début une batterie avec un éclair apparait (il es tdonc en train de charger) puis au bout d'un moment, itunes le reconnait, sur l'ipod, il y a marqué www.apple.com/support/ipod puis en suite do not disconnect et sur itunes, un message apparait me disant que l'ipod est endommagé et quand je clique sur ok, l'ipod est éjecté puis il revient sur itunes et me repose les meme question.
J'ai réussi à effectuer une mise a jour entre le message d'erreur d'itunes et qu'il redémarre mais maintenant quand je réessaye, j'ai une erreur 1415. 

Merci d'avance, Hugo38510


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> essayez de le mettre en mode DFU :
> - Ouvrez iTunes, éteignez et débranchez votre iPod Touch de votre ordinateur
> ...



J'ai la flemme de tout retaper, j'ai juste fait copy - paste


----------

